# tyvek



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

like i said uptop. I made 600 this summer. The tyvek was spendy as a bulk but i did the math and the cost per decoy(just tyvek) was around 15-25 cents. Grommets are cheep- 50 pack for $1.99. the stakes are the only spendy part. I still have alot of tyvek roles for sale. if anyone wants some ill sell this stuff for super cheep! i have 18 roles left. 2feet by 100 ft. Let me know. make and offer


----------



## ringnek (Oct 14, 2006)

A 24"x12" windsock = 50 per roll x .25 = $12.50 per roll. Is this correct?


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

What type of tyvek is this? Is this the type that is quieter material used for wind socks? Very curious and might be interested.

joe


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

and just how many dekes can u get out of one of these rolls? im in the market for some more windoscks so get back to me here and mabey ill just have to hit you up for a roll


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Gooseman, I was wondering if you still had some of that tyvek as I am interested and go to school at Moorhead State. If you still have some what are u asking for it.


----------



## miloe (Nov 28, 2006)

Gooseman678 said:


> like i said uptop. I made 600 this summer. The tyvek was spendy as a bulk but i did the math and the cost per decoy(just tyvek) was around 15-25 cents. Grommets are cheep- 50 pack for $1.99. the stakes are the only spendy part. I still have alot of tyvek roles for sale. if anyone wants some ill sell this stuff for super cheep! i have 18 roles left. 2feet by 100 ft. Let me know. make and offer


I LIVE IN OREGON HOW COULD I GET MY HANDS ON SOME TYVEK???????
TO MAKE GOOSE DECOYS OUT OF?// THANKS


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

If you guys are still looking for tyvek go to intothewind.com. They sell the good tyvek there and it is pretty reasonable.


----------



## BirdCrusher (Nov 16, 2004)

Miloe, If you need Tyvek. I have a roll of 150 yds for sale. 1443


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

TommyT...how much do you want for it? Also, how bulky is it to ship to 92882??

Thanks!

Jeff Given


----------



## miloe (Nov 28, 2006)

Tommy T said:


> Miloe, If you need Tyvek. I have a roll of 150 yds for sale. 1443


 ok thanks how much do you want for it? TommyT


----------



## BirdCrusher (Nov 16, 2004)

GHM and Miloe, I sent you both PM's. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Tommy T


----------

